# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de Inguri

## F. Lázaro

Otra maravilla hidráulica enclavada en un lugar espectacular  :Wink: 



De Wikipedia:

Es una represa para la producción hidroeléctrica sobre el río Inguri, cuyas instalaciones se extienden a los dos lados de la frontera de facto entre Abjasia y Georgia.

Características

El río juega un importante papel en la producción hidroeléctrica. Iniciada en la década de 1970, en 1988 se terminó de construir la Presa de Inguri, con una altura de 240 metros. En total, es la construcción más grande de todo el Cáucaso con 750 metros de largo y 271.5 metros de alto.[1]

Se encuentra al norte del pueblo de Jvari (Dzhavari), en la región de georgiana de Svanetia, mientras que las instalaciones de producción eléctrica se encuentran en el Distrito de Gali, al otro lado de la frontera de facto, en Abjasia.

Es la pared contínua más alta del mundo, y es la tercera presa finalizada por su tamaño. Fue construida por la empresa georgiana Hydromsheni, y se eleva a 240 metros sobre el nivel del mar, aunque el tamaño de la construcción es de 271.5 metros desde sus cimientos.

La pared de la presa enlaza con dos bloques de hormigón, que están firmemente fijados en la base rocosa. El lago artificial generado contiene 1.100 metros cúbicos de agua, con una superficie de 13.13 kilómetros cuadrados. La planta subterránea generadora de electricidad produce aproximadamente 4.5 megavatios/hora, aproximadamente un 40% de la producción georgiana de electricidad. La capacidad de las instalaciones es de 1.300 megavatios.

Imágenes:

Qué tonalidad tiene el agua...pedazo de contraste entre ese azulado y el verde...brutal  :EEK!:  :Smile: 








Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> La pared de la presa enlaza con dos bloques de hormigón, que están firmemente fijados en la base rocosa. El lago artificial generado contiene *1.100 metros cúbicos de agua*, con una superficie de 13.13 kilómetros cuadrados. La planta subterránea generadora de electricidad produce aproximadamente 4.5 megavatios/hora, aproximadamente un 40% de la producción georgiana de electricidad. La capacidad de las instalaciones es de 1.300 megavatios.[...]


Y digo yo: 1100m³ de agua no es muy poco para una presa de esas dimensiones  :Confused:  :Confused: 

No será 1100Hm³?

Ayayayayay esos errores de la wikipedia!!!

----------


## REEGE

Presa Inguri ubicada en Georgia. Su construcción inicio en la década de 1970 y se terminó de construir en 1988. Tiene una altura de 240 metros. Es la construcción más grande de todo el Caucaso con 750 metros de largo y 271.5 metros de alto.  La capacidad de la presa es de 1.1 millones de metros cúbicos de agua. 

Luján, ya no te puedes fiar ni de la Wiki!!!

----------


## perdiguera

> Presa Inguri ubicada en Georgia. Su construcción inicio en la década de 1970 y se terminó de construir en 1988. Tiene una altura de 240 metros. Es la construcción más grande de todo el Caucaso con 750 metros de largo y 271.5 metros de alto.  La capacidad de la presa es de 1.1 millones de metros cúbicos de agua. 
> 
> Luján, ya no te puedes fiar ni de la Wiki!!!


No creo que sea de 1,1 Hm3. Ha de ser de más para esa capacidad no se hace una presa tan alta.
Además, las fotos no dejan lugar a dudas.
Aunque no se si 1.100 son demasiados, podría ser 110
Consultado Google me sale que la longitud del vaso es de unos 18 Km, y que la anchura media puede ser de unos 400 m con lo que salen aproximadamente
126 Hm3

----------


## REEGE

Yo casi creo que ésta presa tiene 1100 hm3, por su altura, dimensiones, km2...
Lo que si me encanta es el color del agua en una de las fotos... ese es el color que todos deseamos para ver una presa desde coronación!!! Precioso color para el agua... Me recuerda a La bolera los días de baño allí...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espectacular presa :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

No creo que tenga una capacidad de 110Hm3 perdiguera. 110Hm3(113 exactamente) tiene el José Torán y la presa tiene una altura de 77m. Yo creo que son 1100Hm3.

----------


## perdiguera

> Espectacular presa.
> 
> No creo que tenga una capacidad de 110Hm3 perdiguera. 110Hm3(113 exactamente) tiene el José Torán y la presa tiene una altura de 77m. Yo creo que son 1100Hm3.


http://maps.google.es/?ie=UTF8&ll=42...14548&t=h&z=11

Salvo que el escalímetro del Google esté como la barra de tiempos de Microsoft no me salen 1.100 Hm3

Pongamos el volumen de una pirámide= 1/3 área de la base por altura.
Sabemos que mide 200 m de alto, 18.000 de largo y unos 400 de ancho medio.
Pues 200*18.000*400/3/1000000/2=240 Hm3

El 2 último es por el triángulo: Son datos aproximados pero de ahí a 1.100 Hm3 hay un gran salto

----------


## ben-amar

http://de10.com.mx/7568.html
4. Presa Inguri ubicada en Georgia. Su construcción inicio en la década de 1970 y se terminó de construir en 1988. Tiene una altura de 240 metros. Es la construcción más grande de todo el Caucaso con 750 metros de largo y 271.5 metros de alto.  *La capacidad de la presa es de 1.1 millones de metros cúbicos de agua. 
*
http://www.thonygenao.com/?p=8356
4. Presa Inguri ubicada en Georgia. Su construcción inicio en la década de 1970 y se terminó de construir en 1988. Tiene una altura de 240 metros. Es la construcción más grande de todo el Caucaso con 750 metros de largo y 271.5 metros de alto. * La capacidad de la presa es de 1.1 millones de metros cúbicos de agua.*

............ Y así en unas cuantas paginas mas. Quien sea ha puesto el dato y luego los demas lo han copiado

----------


## Luján

> http://de10.com.mx/7568.html
> 4. Presa Inguri ubicada en Georgia. Su construcción inicio en la década de 1970 y se terminó de construir en 1988. Tiene una altura de 240 metros. Es la construcción más grande de todo el Caucaso con 750 metros de largo y 271.5 metros de alto.  *La capacidad de la presa es de 1.1 millones de metros cúbicos de agua. 
> *
> http://www.thonygenao.com/?p=8356
> 4. Presa Inguri ubicada en Georgia. Su construcción inicio en la década de 1970 y se terminó de construir en 1988. Tiene una altura de 240 metros. Es la construcción más grande de todo el Caucaso con 750 metros de largo y 271.5 metros de alto. * La capacidad de la presa es de 1.1 millones de metros cúbicos de agua.*
> 
> ............ Y así en unas cuantas paginas mas. Quien sea ha puesto el dato y luego los demas lo han copiado



He estado buscando por la web alguna otra pagina de datos sobre esta presa y en ésta: http://www.economypoint.org/e/enguri-concrete-dam.html he encontrado algunos, y vienen a decir que el volumen de la presa es 1.100 millones (de metros cúbicos, supongo). Sabiendo que en la misma tabla marca como volumen de presa 4 millones (de m^3) es lógico pensar que el volumen embalsado no sea de 1m^3 y pico, y que ese 1.100 signifique mil cien (esta aclaración viene por loa manía de los angloparlantes de poner los signos de puntuación al revés que los hispanoparlantes).


Seguiré buscando.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Efectivamente, la wikipedia tiene un error y bastante generoso...

Según la Sociedad Española de Presas y Embalses figura 1.100 Hm3  :Wink: 




> http://maps.google.es/?ie=UTF8&ll=42...14548&t=h&z=11
> 
> Salvo que el escalímetro del Google esté como la barra de tiempos de Microsoft no me salen 1.100 Hm3
> 
> Pongamos el volumen de una pirámide= 1/3 área de la base por altura.
> Sabemos que mide 200 m de alto, 18.000 de largo y unos 400 de ancho medio.
> Pues 200*18.000*400/3/1000000/2=240 Hm3
> 
> El 2 último es por el triángulo: Son datos aproximados pero de ahí a 1.100 Hm3 hay un gran salto


Amigo perdiguera, creo que esta regla que acabas de poner anteriormente pasará como con la Fórmula de Füller o la de Alley.

Dan el paso para calcular pequeños caudales para cunetas o pequeñas cuencas de un par de Km2 como mucho, pero esa regla para un vaso de las dimensiones que tiene esta presa, puede tener mucho error, como efectivamente pasa, además, has puesto 200 en vez de 270 que es la altura de la presa. Sustituyendo 200 por 270 deben salir unos 600 Hm3, aun así, mucho error hasta esos 1.100 Hm3

Canta a simple vista que con 18 km de longitud de embalse, con unos 400 metros de ancho medio, y con 270 metros de profundidad en la presa, claramente se ve que esos 240 Hm3 es muy poco.

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Bueno y por que no pensamos que a lo mejor la capacidad no es lo que está mal puesto? ¿Y si son las otras medidas? :Confused: 
Mirando desde ese punto de vista lo mismo cuajan los valores del volumen. :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Bueno y por que no pensamos que a lo mejor la capacidad no es lo que está mal puesto? ¿Y si son las otras medidas?
> Mirando desde ese punto de vista lo mismo cuajan los valores del volumen.


Porque las otras medidas son más fáciles de comprobar. Tanto así como que la altura de la presa la tienes en el croquis que han puesto más arriba. Y las medidas de longitud en Google Earth (o Maps) no suelen fallar demasiado.

El error en al wikipedia se debe a que han confundido Hm³ con m³. O que simplemente se han olvidado de poner la H.

----------


## perdiguera

> Efectivamente, la wikipedia tiene un error y bastante generoso...
> 
> Según la Sociedad Española de Presas y Embalses figura 1.100 Hm3 
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo perdiguera, creo que esta regla que acabas de poner anteriormente pasará como con la Fórmula de Füller o la de Alley.
> 
> Dan el paso para calcular pequeños caudales para cunetas o pequeñas cuencas de un par de Km2 como mucho, pero esa regla para un vaso de las dimensiones que tiene esta presa, puede tener mucho error, como efectivamente pasa, además, has puesto 200 en vez de 270 que es la altura de la presa. Sustituyendo 200 por 270 deben salir unos 600 Hm3, aun así, mucho error hasta esos 1.100 Hm3
> ...


Según la sección que sale en el primer mensaje la altura útil es de 200 m.
Lo único que se me ocurre es que la foto de Google esté tomada cuando el embalse no está lleno y por tanto mis cálculos son erróneos.
Además de que si la Sociedad Española de presas y embalses dice 1.100 Hm3 ya está bien por mi parte de llevarles la contraria.
Habemus 1.100 Hm3.
Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El error en al wikipedia se debe a que han confundido Hm³ con m³. O que simplemente se han olvidado de poner la H.


Me inclino también hacia esa posibilidad  :Wink: 




> Lo único que se me ocurre es que la foto de Google esté tomada cuando el embalse no está lleno y por tanto mis cálculos son erróneos.


También  :Smile:  :Wink: , que es lo más probable  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El error en al wikipedia se debe a que han confundido Hm³ con m³. O que simplemente se han olvidado de poner la H.


Para que veais lo que puede hacer una sola letra y además con estos terminos :Embarrassment: .

----------

